# I need to find a moose!



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I know this is cutting it close, but a friend of mine called me yesterday wondering if I've seen any moose around here. Season starts tomorrow and he doesn't know where he's going. We need to find a good bull in the Griggs/Steele/Nelson/Foster county area. I think it is unit M6. Could someone give me an idea if you know of any. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not sure if this is in your zone but I seen a bull Moose just to the east of the race track in Doyon, this was a week ago two weeks ago tomorrow.
he was just down by the slough feeding in the morning.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I'll look into it!


----------

